# Newest mount



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

A head on pic at home on the wall to show the character.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Thats a beauty!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you, I had Wildwood Taxidermy in VT do the mount Don is one of 3 people who would ever touch my deer, the others are Pete Lajoie of Game heads Ltd. here in VT also and Matt at Wildlife by Design who is a member on here and post in the taxidermy forum as MattyD. I am very particulars about my mounts and it better look like its gonna blink. I see way to many subpar mounts here on AT and I just dont comment because I would flip out if I saw it when I got to the taxidermist.


----------



## ZAB1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice old buck. Mount looks good too


----------



## Big_Bucks (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Sloan1175 (Apr 5, 2018)

I like that, what form?


----------



## EXTRMEOUTDOORS (Nov 6, 2018)

nice mount


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

That's a unique pose. Good work.


----------



## LegendKiller (Jan 12, 2014)

Thats a really cool mount. Dont see that pose too often.


----------



## asouthercanuck (Feb 10, 2019)

I have that same pose on a buck I killed a few years ago. Looks great!


----------



## ReinertsonTaxi (Feb 25, 2019)

I love using that Mears form


----------



## welsh.aaro (Apr 15, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## wiyfzr (Dec 15, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Joey C. (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Bigtoeballew (Sep 30, 2005)

The Mears form looks great for him!


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Unique old buck.


----------



## HamdorfT (Jan 29, 2018)

Like the position he's mounted in.


----------



## Dave32 (Apr 20, 2005)

very cool pose


----------

